# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  κλουβι για society

## ria

σκεφτομαι εδω και καιρο να κανω μια κατασκευη για τα παραδεισακια μου θελω ομως να ρωτησω κατι βασικο για μενα τουλαχιστον!!!! τι θα ηταν καλυτερο γι'αυτα να κανω κατι που θα ειναι λιγο πιο στενο δινοντας βαση στο υψος, κατι μακροστενο τυπου ζευγαρωστρα ή κατι που να ειναι ισοπλευρο σαν κουτι πχ 1χ1χ1 τι πιστευετε οτι θα τα βολεψει περισσοτερο στο πεταγμα!!! οι διαστασεις θα προσαρμοστουν αναλογα με το χωρο φυσικα αλλα θελω αρχικα να φτιαξω το σχεδιο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μακρόστενο είναι το καλύτερο για να πετάνε.Τύπου ζευγαρώστρας αλλά σε μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος.

----------


## andreas142

Τι υλικά σκοπευείς να κάνεις χρήση για την κατασκευή του κουβιού?

----------


## ria

λογικα καποιο πλεγμα ,λαμαρινες, dexion!!!!!με τιποτα ξυλο καθως θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το καθαρισμα αλλα και πηγη μικροβιων!!!! και γω τυπου ζευγαρωστρα σκεφτομουν για να μπορουν να πετανε καλυτερα!!!!θα ξεκινησω το σχεδιο και θα σας ενημερωσω ...ελπιζω να τα καταφερω!!!!!

----------

